# Garage ceiling options



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I have a 1500 sq/ft garage that needs to be insulated and the walls and ceilings finished. I will just sheetrock the walls, quick, cheap and easy.

The ceiling is a different story. I like having the open trusses because I can store some really bulky and long items up there but, heating and cooling are going to be my priority right now.

Ceilings are 8' 6" right now, dry wall and then blown-in insulation (probably use chopped fiberglass).

I kind of like steel on the ceiling but, that stuff is pricey the last time I checked. 

Is there an option to insulate and be able to have the open trusses? Or should I just learn to deal with a ceiling.

Thanks Yo.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Closed cell foam up under the sheathing and between the trusses.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Yep, Foam.


----------



## blackbear (Feb 29, 2008)

how about thick foam board 1 1/2"? cut it to fit. not going to get any significant R value out of that though.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Warren said:


> Closed cell foam up under the sheathing and between the trusses.





tgeb said:


> Yep, Foam.


Sprayed on the bottom side of the roof sheathing? That would make it a hot roof? Then I should put some fans in to blow the heat down.



blackbear said:


> how about thick foam board 1 1/2"? cut it to fit. not going to get any significant R value out of that though.


I thought about it under the truss chords up high but, climbing around up there would suck.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Sprayed on the bottom side of the roof sheathing? That would make it a hot roof? Then I should put some fans in to blow the heat down.


Yes it would. It will also hasten the deterioration of the shingles.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

angus242 said:


> Yes it would. It will also hasten the deterioration of the shingles.



I just re-shingled it last year too.

I need to check the price of pole barn steel this week.

Plywood would be nice, i could screw anything any where to it, like lights and such.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I have a 1500 sq/ft garage that needs to be insulated and the walls and ceilings finished. I will just sheetrock the walls, quick, cheap and easy.
> 
> The ceiling is a different story. I like having the open trusses because I can store some really bulky and long items up there but, heating and cooling are going to be my priority right now.
> 
> ...


IMO, it would be easier to deal with the ceiling. You'll get you're insulation. Add a couple of attic ladders if you are that worried about putting sh!t where it doesn't belong.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

If you foam under the sheathing you must baffle every rafter space from the soffit to the ridge. Otherwise you can kiss your shingles goodbye. And there should be a ridge vent.

If there is no air flow between the foam and the plywood, you will 'cook' your shingles. I was working for a new home builder who learned this the hard way. Shingles were toast within the first year.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Damn flat ceilings. 

Ok, I really like the pole barn tin on a ceiling in a shop but, it makes it a pain to put stuff through the ceiling or move things around.

OTHO, you could pop a couple sheets off in the middle to get some stuff up there.

Although it is up and done vs. drywall it is kind of expensive for a ceiling.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

For all your whining, get an engineer, convert flat ceiling to scissors trusses, insulate & rock. Then you have an open bay to store your stuff.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

griz said:


> For all your whining, get an engineer, convert flat ceiling to scissors trusses, insulate & rock. Then you have an open bay to store your stuff.


Whining?:laughing:

Convert the regular trusses to scissors.:laughing:


----------



## Trim40 (Jan 27, 2009)

Rock or plywood the ceiling and put a shed out back for your socks, i mean bulky items.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Whining?:laughing:
> 
> Convert the regular trusses to scissors.:laughing:


More than you & the green tools can do?:laughing:
Ain't all that tough.:whistling


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Another option would be to convert a section of your flat trusses to attic trusses.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

griz said:


> For all your whining, get an engineer, convert flat ceiling to scissors trusses, insulate & rock. Then you have an open bay to store your stuff.



Hot Damn, that is a great idea. I bet you could do it with plywood gussets instead of the nail plates too. You could lay batt insulation up there then rock it.
Like griz said, with the help of an engineer.

Andy.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

find someone that does alot of pole barns, they have cover sheets to protect them in shipping and paint them yourself?????

or figure out what ya need and order two at a time every other day, for every two you get a free one hahaha


----------

